# Na 'sai kala



## ~ceLine~

Hello!

I haven't understood when we use this phrase, yet 

Actually I even didn't understand why dot't we prefer to say "na eisai kala" but "na 'sai kala" 

ah .. anyway ..

Thank you!


----------



## chauvejean

I dont know the use of the phrase (to my Greek dictionary!), but it seems to follow a pettern in Greek of shortening vowel sounds, e.g. Θα 'μαι, Θα 'ναι. After a vowel sound the next vowel is often dropped.


----------



## ~ceLine~

ah, it seems possible :S
.. but I have no idea, totally confused =/


Thank you!


----------



## balgior

> I haven't understood when we use this phrase, yet


Hello! Have you looked here:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=650940
and here:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=683363
first? 



> Actually I even didn't understand why do*n*'t we prefer to say "na eisai kala" but "na 'sai kala"


We say both, actually. Whatever comes out more easily! There is nothing strange here, it's just like "I am" vs "I'm"


----------



## ~ceLine~

aa so I'll get it better by reading / talking etc I think so .. 
Thank you very much!

(+ Sorry I hadn't seen the other post before =)

So "na" means "should" here?

Like "you should be good" or "I hope so you're good", or "be good!" ..

Emm .. Do we use like that?

Is there any difference between "elpizw oti eisai kala!" and "na eisai kala" ? :S


----------



## balgior

> Like "you should be good" or "I hope so you're good", or "be good!" ..



"Be good!" is the best approach!



> Is there any difference between "elpizw oti/*na* eisai kala!" and "na eisai kala" ? :S



The former is something you would say when you mean it, as a wish (usually expecting an answer). The latter is just a typical response instead of "thank you" or "you're welcome".


----------



## ~ceLine~

So when someone say me something, I can reply;
"ευχαριστώ πολύ, να είσαι καλά!"

right?


Thank you!


----------



## Tetina

~ceLine~ said:


> So when someone say me something, I can reply;
> "ευχαριστώ πολύ, να είσαι καλά!"
> 
> right?
> 
> 
> Thank you!


 
Right. That's exactly what a native speaker would say.


----------



## ~ceLine~

aw "_ευχαριστώ πολύ, να είσαι καλά!" then 

eheh thanks!!!_


----------



## Kevman

~ceLine~ said:


> So "na" means "should" here?
> 
> Like "you should be good" or "I hope so you're good", or "be good!"


One of the many uses of _να_ is for forming a sort of 'polite' imperative when accompanied by a second-person subjunctive verb form.

For instance:
 Κοίταξε τον σκύλο.
_Look at the dog!_
but
 Να κοιτάξεις τον σκύλο.
sounds a little more like a suggestion, I think, sort of like _Why don't you look at the dog_ or _Would you mind looking at the dog?_ or _If you would look at the dog..._. (None of those are literal translations, they're just English examples of similarly 'polite' imperative forms.)

Now, apparently είμαι doesn't even have a normal imperative form, so the _να είσαι_ version is your only option when you want to tell someone to be! something.


Interestingly, _να_ can also be used to formulate polite requests:
 Να πάρω τα βιβλία σου;
_May I take your books?_
It must have something to do with the whole subjunctive nature of _να_ verb forms--describing a possible future that you want to come true.


----------



## ~ceLine~

Ah, thank you, it's more clearly now ..

but ..



Kevman said:


> Interestingly, _να_ can also be used to formulate polite requests:
> Να πάρω τα βιβλία σου;
> _May I take your books?_
> It must have something to do with the whole subjunctive nature of _να_ verb forms--describing a possible future that you want to come true.



Well, is there any difference between "μπορώ να πάρω τα βιβλία σου;"

Why to don't add also "mporw" ?


----------



## balgior

> Well, is there any difference between "μπορώ να πάρω τα βιβλία σου;"
> 
> Why to don't add also "mporw" ?




Well, why not? "Μπορώ να πάρω τα βιβλία σου;" is absolutely correct. Here there is no imperative. Actually, "μπορώ" is the main verb of the sentence, that is often omitted!


----------



## wonderment

Hello world and έβριμπόντι!



~ceLine~ said:


> Like "you should be good" or "I hope so you're good", or "be good!"





balgior said:


> "Be good!" is the best approach!



balgior, if I may...Does na'sai kala mean ‘be good’ or ‘be well’? I thought that it meant ‘be well’. 

Here’s the distinction in English usage; please tell me what fits:

Be good! = behave yourself and stay out of trouble, be kind and thoughtful
Be well! = take good care of yourself, stay healthy and happy

Ευχαριστώ, να είστε καλά.


----------



## troncomóvil

To say "the same to you", as we say "igualmente" in spanish, would be a suitable answer for Na 'sai kala?
Anyone can tell how is "igualmente" said in greek? Could be "To idio"?!


----------



## anthodocheio

Hi Karen! 
Yes, you are right. Now that you have explained it, it's "be well", not "be good".

Hola Toni!
Para decir "igualmente" en griego, normalmente decimos "επίσης". But you could say "κι εσύ το ίδιο" (digamos "y tú también" o algo...)


----------



## troncomóvil

Ok, Σύμφωνοι!!
Gracias Anthodocheio


----------



## balgior

wonderment said:


> balgior, if I may...Does na'sai kala mean ‘be good’ or ‘be well’? I thought that it meant ‘be well’.



 Κεκτημένη ταχύτητα...! Γράψε λάθος! 
Έχεις δίκιο! Ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση!


----------



## wonderment

Hi, Cristina! Thanks for your reply. να’σαι καλά! 



balgior said:


> Κεκτημένη ταχύτητα...! Γράψε λάθος!
> Έχεις δίκιο! Ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση!



να’σαι καλά! balgior, be well, and your avatar, be good!


----------

